# Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar *update*



## poiu (16. Februar 2011)

Laut einer Offiziellen Pressemitteilung wird es ein neues PCGH Netzteil geben SX 460W.

*Update*
Das Netzteil ist nun auf der Cougar Page gelistet und die vermuteten Eckdaten des SX460 haben sich bestätigt. Weitere Bilder findet ihr dort auch

http://www.cougar-world.de/produkte/netzteile/cougar-sx-pcgh-edition.html

 Basis ist das schon aktuell verfügbare Cougars SE 460, aber das SX460 wird mit denn neuen Abnehmbaren flachen Kabeln ausgeliefert, die zB das Cougar GX haben wird , beim SX460 wohl dann in Weiß ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verfügbarkeit soll schon zur CeBIT sein

Falls die Spezifikationen Identisch zur SE Serie Sein sollten, wird das SX460 folgende Eckdaten haben.



Netzteil|3,3V|5V|12.1V|12.2V|-12V|5VSB|


SE460 | 
24A​
 | 15A| 
22A​
 |20A| 0,3A| 3A

WATT | 3,3V/5V = 120W||  12V Leitungen 430W       |  |0,5A| 3,5A


MFG
poiu


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Sieht nett aus


----------



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Find ich gut, da weiße Komponenten echt selten sind, und die PCGH Geräte gut von der Qualität sind, und halt eben optisch gut zusammen passen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Paßt, obwohl Weiss nicht meine Farbe ist. Der Ritterschlag für Cougar


----------



## SveD (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Mal sehen wo es sich preislich einreihen wird, aber es sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Compucase (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Ich korrigiere, das SE 460 ist nie erschienen, einzig das SE 400. Damit ist das PCGH Netzteil auch innerhalb der COUGAR Familie ein wirklich exklusives Gerät was nicht nur einfach weiß lackiert wurde....


----------



## ile (16. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich ist der Lüfter nicht so laut wie bei den normalen Cougar-NTs


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

schick ... 

Hätte nicht gedacht das die PCGH dem Haus und Hof Lieferanten BQ! den Rücken kehrt ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*



Compucase schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere, das SE 460 ist nie erschienen, einzig das SE 400. Damit ist das PCGH Netzteil auch innerhalb der COUGAR Familie ein wirklich exklusives Gerät was nicht nur einfach weiß lackiert wurde....



 Mal was wirklich PCGH-exklusives


----------



## xTc (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Sehr schick.  Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## X Broster (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Stylisch und gute Hardware. Gefällt.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Wieso ist dieses "Hauptkabel" nicht auch weiß gehalten?

Bei ~550W hätte mir es allerdings besser gefallen.
Dann wäre es eine echte Überlegung für mein Phantom Gehäuse.


----------



## Strahleman (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*



ile schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der Lüfter nicht so laut wie bei den normalen Cougar-NTs


Habe das Netzteil durchgebencht und die optimierte Lüftersteuerung lässt den Lüfter selbst bei hoher Last nicht so arg aufdrehen. Das Netzteil ist wirklich angenehm leise.


----------



## KOF328 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

schaut wirklich sehr schick aus! Nur schade dass es nicht so viel leistung hat, wäre sonst echt einer überlegung wert gewesen :/


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Habe das Netzteil durchgebencht und die optimierte Lüftersteuerung lässt den Lüfter selbst bei hoher Last nicht so arg aufdrehen. Das Netzteil ist wirklich angenehm leise.



Woher hast du das denn, bei gh.de ist es noch nicht gelistet


----------



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Frag ich mich auch.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

da er für PC-MAX Testet ist es entweder ein Review Sample von PCGH oder von Cougar.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Wird wohl definitiv das beste weis lackierte Netzteil sein, denke ich. Schade aber, dass die Kabel nicht farblich angepasst sind.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Hmm, ist Geschmackssache würde ich mal sagen.

Man muss auch aufpassen, das es nicht zu viel Weiß wird.

PS: Auch schick für ne Seite öfters Tests zu schreiben, und dann wohl auch dafür in der einen oder anderen Art entlohnt zu werden. So etwas würde ich auch gern machen


----------



## Progs-ID (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Ich schließe mich den meisten hier an. Das Netzteil beziehungsweise die Leistung sehen wirklich vielversprechend aus.


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Wenn auch die elektrischen Messwerte okay sind...da hat man sich in der Vergangenheit nicht so unbedingt mit Ruhm bekleckert, siehe die gesponserten Userreviews im 3DC, insbesondere das sehr ausführliche von andill.


----------



## Megael (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Erstmal stimme ich dahingehend zu, dass ich 460Watt für unterdimensioniert halte. bummelige 550Watt hätten es da auch getan. Aber warten wir mal auf den Preis. Wenn das NT maximal 50€ kostet, dann hab ich nix gesagt. 

Was mir aber auffällt ist, dass der Hauptaderstrang bei der Austrittsstelle aus dem NT auf einer Metallkante liegt. Warum hat man da keine Gummierung reingezogen oder son Plastikkranz? Oder seh ich das nur falsch und die Kante ist doch abgeschirmt?


----------



## Strahleman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Woher hast du das denn, bei gh.de ist es noch nicht gelistet


Habe es direkt von der PCGH. Marco und Daniel Waadt waren vor einiger Zeit bei mir und hatten das Netzteil im Gepäck


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Sieht echt super aus 

Noch besser wäre es gewesen, wenn die Kabel nicht noch Orange wären, sondern nur Schwarz-Weiß.


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Habe es direkt von der PCGH. Marco und Daniel Waadt waren vor einiger Zeit bei mir und hatten das Netzteil im Gepäck




wusste ich es doch


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Noch mal ein Wort zum Thema Lautstärke: Die Standard-Edition war für unserer Verhältnisse wirklich laut, so wollten wir es nicht als PCGH-Edition anbieten. Cougar konnte aber die Hardware extra für die PCGH-Edition überarbeiten, sodass das Netzteil nun wirklich sehr leise ist und eine würdige PCGH-Edition ist.


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Gibt es schon einen UVP?


----------



## Ahab (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Wow das Teil sieht fett aus!


----------



## Dartwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Optisch finde ich es rundum gelungen. Aber ich möchte mehr Power!


----------



## pibels94 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*



poiu schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen UVP?


 
ich denke es wird so um die 50/60€ liegen (bzw hoffe ich es )

dann wandert es nämlich sofort in meinen pc


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*



pibels94 schrieb:


> ich denke es wird so um die 50/60€ liegen (bzw hoffe ich es )
> 
> dann wandert es nämlich sofort in meinen pc



Bei mir für den Preis auch


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Ich sag dazu mal nur so viel:

PCGH und Cougar - die Symbiose von Qualität und Know How


----------



## Jan565 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Das einzige was ich nicht so schön finde ist die Farbgebung. Aber geschmäcker gehen bekanntlich aus ein anders. Das Metalic Orange ist einfach Hammer bei den normalen NT´s. 

Wenn es nicht zu teuer ist, wird sich dafür bestimmt eine Verwendung finden.


----------



## daDexter (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Sind auch stärkere Netzteile geplant?


----------



## alm0st (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Sehr schickes Teil, schaut echt nice aus


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Hier übrigens noch ein paar Bilder aus dem PCGH-Testlab


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

die Flachband Kabel sehen gut aus, aber schade das die Festen Kabel nicht komplett Schwarz sind.


----------



## pibels94 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

eeeeeeeeeeeepisch


----------



## euihyun2210 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

optisch wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## sinthor4s (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*



pibels94 schrieb:


> ich denke es wird so um die 50/60€ liegen (bzw hoffe ich es )



Wär natürlich genial aber ich denke nicht das es für weniger als 80€ den
Besitzer wechselt.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls... wollte mir eh mal ein neues zulegen


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

... vielleicht kann ja der User _Compucase_ etwas Substanz (Release, Preis, ...) zum Thread beisteuern?


----------



## DrSin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Könnte mein 400W Mushkin ersetzen, wenn der Preis passt.


----------



## STSLeon (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Sehr geiles Netzteil! 460 Watt dürften auch ausreichend sein für die meisten Anwender


----------



## DrSin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues PCGH Netzteil von Cougar*

Interessant wäre, wie die PCI-e Versorgung aussieht? 2x6Pin oder 1x6 plus 1x8Pin?


----------



## poiu (22. Februar 2011)

Das Netzteil ist nun auf der Cougar Page gelistet und die vermuteten Eckdaten des SX460 haben sich bestätigt. Weitere Bilder findet ihr dort auch

cougar-world.com: COUGAR SX PCGH-Edition


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Februar 2011)

Es ist jetzt auch schon bei Geizhals gelistet, aber noch bei keinem Händler
Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Februar 2011)

Ein Video zum Netzteil gibt es jetzt hier 
http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/vi...PCGH-Edition-Neues-PCGH-Netzteil-mit-460-Watt

+
Artikel von PCGH: 
http://www.pcgh.de/go/cougar


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2011)

Danke, dann bin ich mal auf denn Straßenpreis gespannt.


----------



## Schnibbel (23. Februar 2011)

Das Netzteil an sich sieht Geil aus. Aber das Cougar typische Schlangen Muster des ATX Stranges passt da ja mal gar nicht zu. Ebenso die Flachbandkabel. Die sehen aus wie mit billigem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Da sind die Corsair und die CM Silent Pro Flachbandkabel deutlich schicker.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

Wer zur Cebit kommt dann Cougar SX 460W in der PCGH Edition auch live bestauenen ... ich werds mir auf jeden Fall angucken


----------



## JePe (4. März 2011)

... nimm aber Ohropax mit. Wozu ein Netzteil, dass lt. Hersteller die Gold-Zertifizierung nur knapp verfehlt hat und demzufolge nur wenig Verlustwaerme freisetzt, einen schon im Leerlauf derart lauten Luefter braucht, weiss wohl nur Cougar.


----------



## poiu (4. März 2011)

du hast schon das SX460 da, sehr interessant


----------



## JePe (4. März 2011)

Klick.


----------



## poiu (4. März 2011)

ich weiß das es gelistet ist, ich hab gefragt ob du es schon besitzt


----------



## Lan_Party (4. März 2011)

Hmm wenn ich so überlege wäre das ein toller mod. Ppp = pure Pcgh pc  cm 690 Pcgh Edition, Cougar Pcgh nt und das Pcgh mb


----------



## JePe (4. März 2011)

@poiu: Klang eher zweifelnd als fragend ...

... Ja, ich habe es. Es wird aber wohl keine all zu lange Halbwertszeit in meinem PC haben; haette ich es nicht schon verbaut, wuerde ich es zuruecksenden und fuer ein paar € mehr ein 560er X von SeaSonic nehmen.


----------

